# Is Anyone Working In Michigan.......?



## Frankawitz

*Grandhole is trying pull out the BS*

Well old Grandhole:laughing: is running her ads against:w00t: Devos and the way it sounds she has no clue what this man has done for the growth of jobs, something she doesn't know about unless you count her 1000 high tech Google jobs. and to think just last month we lost 29,000 jobs:clap: damn her people can't count for nothing. she talks about things like when she was a US Proscuetor,:laughing: But can't tell any stories about what she has done for Michigan in the past 3 and 1/2 years as Governor let me see.


----------



## ejyonkman

*Jennykin....*

That woman is the worst thing that could have happened to Michigan. I was born and raised up in Cadillac and have only been gone for a couple years but would love to move back... unfortunately, it's completely impossible with the way the economy is up there.  I totally agree that something has to be done. Michigan doesnt need any more of the 'sit back and count their money' crowd, what Michigan needs is an a$$-kicker to step up and take charge. Get people working, get something happening. The whole damn state has gone stagnant. They bytch and complain about people on welfare and the drain that they put on society... at one time it would have been a lot of lazy people sitting on their butts but now its all the people Jennykin has put out of work! Michigan definately needs someone to go in and fix the problems and quit bytching and complaining about the sad shape of things. DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!


----------



## CNLPAR

15 years in concrete, company runs me out of unemployment benifits, and the only thing I can find rightnow is a $12/hr laborers job.


----------



## CNLPAR

When does DeVoss take office? And who is running against "Do Nothing Debbie" Stabenow? God, I hope I can wait it out.


----------



## ejyonkman

I guess any pay is better then no pay....


----------



## rlbkab

*still bad in Michigan*

This is getting worse in Michigan it hit bottom!There is no work.I am now looking for work in other states, anyone know of any place?


----------



## pwrpapa

Frankawitz said:


> Well old Grandhole:laughing: is running her ads against:w00t: Devos and the way it sounds she has no clue what this man has done for the growth of jobs, something she doesn't know about unless you count her 1000 high tech Google jobs. and to think just last month we lost 29,000 jobs:clap: damn her people can't count for nothing. she talks about things like when she was a US Proscuetor,:laughing: But can't tell any stories about what she has done for Michigan in the past 3 and 1/2 years as Governor let me see.


The F-ing lady has to hit the road, I'll even give her a empty beer can to kick.
I've never in my life seen things this bad around here as it is now.
All I can say is I'm glad I seen it coming an got out of the biz while I had the chance.
But I think the whole country is going to hit the wall like we did.


----------



## Gordo

pwrpapa said:


> The F-ing lady has to hit the road, I'll even give her a empty beer can to kick.
> I've never in my life seen things this bad around here as it is now.
> All I can say is I'm glad I seen it coming an got out of the biz while I had the chance.
> But I think the whole country is going to hit the wall like we did.



Anybody.......why is it so bad up in Michigan?

Just trying to figure it out.


----------



## Double-A

Auto business downsizing/buying out employees.


----------



## Rich Wozny

Gordo said:


> Anybody.......why is it so bad up in Michigan?
> 
> Just trying to figure it out.


Just read or listen to the reports, as of June 23, 2006 GM stiffed 25% of their hourly workforce, now Ford just demoted the big nosed kid so they can cut their workforce. What don't you get? The Republicans don,t want a middle class in this country, they want the very rich and the dirt poor.


----------



## donb1959

Woz the Painter said:


> Just read or listen to the reports, as of June 23, 2006 GM stiffed 25% of their hourly workforce, now Ford just demoted the big nosed kid so they can cut their workforce. What don't you get? The Republicans don,t want a middle class in this country, they want the very rich and the dirt poor.


Kinda gettin political there aint ya Woz?


----------



## pwrpapa

Woz the Painter said:


> Just read or listen to the reports, as of June 23, 2006 GM stiffed 25% of their hourly workforce, now Ford just demoted the big nosed kid so they can cut their workforce. What don't you get? The Republicans don,t want a middle class in this country, they want the very rich and the dirt poor.


Bingo, you get the prize.
Ship all the jobs overseas an the rich get richer.
The middle class will no longer exsist.
The only jobs that will be left here are THE JOBS AMERICANS WONT DO!!!!!! phuck you Bush.
It's sorta funny that the gas prices are comming down two months before election time.


----------



## Gordo

Why is everybody pickin' on me and my political affiliation?:laughing: 

Man, I was just asking a question and all the sudden Bush gets blamed. 

If I was to chose between being rich or poor.......I would learn to become rich.:thumbup: 

I think the unions are to blame for the automakers downfall.


----------



## pwrpapa

Lets blame the working stiff instead of the great leaders running the show.(King Bush) I also see that the housing bubble has burst, lets blame the workers for that also. After all the workers gave us a 9 trillion dollar debt, Right? an 3.00 gas prices?


----------



## Gordo

pwrpapa said:


> Lets blame the working stiff instead of the great leaders running the show.(King Bush) I also see that the housing bubble has burst, lets blame the workers for that also. After all the workers gave us a 9 trillion dollar debt, Right? an 3.00 gas prices?


From what I understand, its the unions (made up of working stiffs as you call them) that control the automakers. They dictate when and how fast they will work for the amount of money they make.

Remember, we had a Ford plant here too.

Blame the housing bubble on speculators.

Who do you blame for the DECREASE in gas prices?


----------



## pwrpapa

Gordo said:


> From what I understand, its the unions (made up of working stiffs as you call them) that control the automakers. They dictate when and how fast they will work for the amount of money they make.
> 
> Remember, we had a Ford plant here too.
> 
> Blame the housing bubble on speculators.
> 
> Who do you blame for the DECREASE in gas prices?


It's election time, that's why the gas prices are down.
An I blame the current admin. for the 9 trillion dollar debt.
*Who do you blame for the out of control spending an all the bribes?*
When Clinton left the oral office we had a 500 billion dollar surplus.
5 years later we have a 9 trillion dollar debt. Lets call a spade a spade here. Bush is stealing the country blind.
A billion seconds ago it was 1959, a billion minutes ago Jessus was born.
where did all this money go? Why do the oil companys get a 25 billion dollar tax break? The last time I checked bush chenney an rice all were running an oil company at one time an still sit at the board.

We tend to want to blame "the workers" and their unions for all of the financial issues with the American car companies, and I agree that pension and medial insurance costs are much of the problem, but the biggest problems are the utter ineffeciencies of the manufacturing process at most of the American plants.


----------



## pwrpapa

I think that what really happened is that the Japanese and the Germans were forced to build new manufacturing plants, because we bombed the crap out of their old ones. In the US however, we are still using many of the same facilities that have been in constant use since the early 1900's, and many of the same manufacturing processes.

The most modern, up to date auto manufacturing plant in the world today is NOT in Japan, Germany or here in the US. It's in Hermosillo, Mexico, and it was built by Ford to assemble the new Fusion, Milan and Zephers.


----------



## Gordo

pwrpapa said:


> I think that what really happened is that the Japanese and the Germans were forced to build new manufacturing plants, because we bombed the crap out of their old ones. In the US however, we are still using many of the same facilities that have been in constant use since the early 1900's, and many of the same manufacturing processes.
> 
> The most modern, up to date auto manufacturing plant in the world today is NOT in Japan, Germany or here in the US. It's in Hermosillo, Mexico, and it was built by Ford to assemble the new Fusion, Milan and Zephers.


I ting dey ave no union dare my frein.


----------



## Gordo

pwrpapa said:


> It's election time, that's why the gas prices are down.
> An I blame the current admin. for the 9 trillion dollar debt.
> *Who do you blame for the out of control spending an all the bribes?*
> When Clinton left the oral office we had a 500 billion dollar surplus.
> 5 years later we have a 9 trillion dollar debt. Lets call a spade a spade here. Bush is stealing the country blind.
> A billion seconds ago it was 1959, a billion minutes ago Jessus was born.
> where did all this money go? Why do the oil companys get a 25 billion dollar tax break? The last time I checked bush chenney an rice all were running an oil company at one time an still sit at the board.
> 
> We tend to want to blame "the workers" and their unions for all of the financial issues with the American car companies, and I agree that pension and medial insurance costs are much of the problem, but the biggest problems are the utter ineffeciencies of the manufacturing process at most of the American plants.


I will not argue the fact that spending is out of control, but some money had to be spent due to the war, natural disasters, etc.

Overall, the economy is doing pretty darn good.

BTW, I hate seeing the auto workers losing there jobs.


----------



## pwrpapa

Gordo said:


> I will not argue the fact that spending is out of control, but some money had to be spent due to the war, natural disasters, etc.
> 
> Overall, the economy is doing pretty darn good.
> 
> BTW, I hate seeing the auto workers losing there jobs.





Mark Twain said, "Get your facts first, and then you can distort them as much as you please."


----------



## pwrpapa

Gordo said:


> Everybody alive and well in Michigan?


HAHA, everyone is dead here of stravation. LOL..

Head south young men.......


----------



## Toothpick

> HAHA, everyone is dead here of stravation. LOL..


pwrpapa, as much as you bad mouth Michigan why are you still here? I know that it has definatly slowed down here on the west side of the state but it's slowing down in many parts of the country. I definatly wouldn't call dead by any means, at least on this side of the state. I'm not trying to knock your posts as maybe we are lust a little more fortunate on this side of the state. I know we get a lot of Chicago money along the lakeshore here.:thumbup: The work is here and you just have to look for it a little harder these days.


----------



## pwrpapa

Toothpick said:


> pwrpapa, as much as you bad mouth Michigan why are you still here? I know that it has definatly slowed down here on the west side of the state but it's slowing down in many parts of the country. I definatly wouldn't call dead by any means, at least on this side of the state. I'm not trying to knock your posts as maybe we are lust a little more fortunate on this side of the state. I know we get a lot of Chicago money along the lakeshore here.:thumbup: The work is here and you just have to look for it a little harder these days.


It was a joke, get over it.
I'm retired out of the construction biz, I don't need the f-in money ok.
Do you get it now.
another thing toothpick, I don't have to look for work or money.
I have plenty of both.


----------



## Toothpick

Well Excuuuuuuuuse me pwrpapa, I didn't mean to offend you. I must have misinterpreted all of your posts, I didn't realize they were all jokes. Glad you are doing well and have a nice day.


----------



## Gordo

pwrpapa said:


> It was a joke, get over it.
> I'm retired out of the construction biz, I don't need the f-in money ok.
> Do you get it now.
> another thing toothpick, I don't have to look for work or money.
> I have plenty of both.


What do you do again? Own a mechanics shop. I have always wanted to do that. The customers come to you...no three bids...you help people and get paid good $.


----------



## pwrpapa

Gordo said:


> What do you do again? Own a mechanics shop. I have always wanted to do that. The customers come to you...no three bids...you help people and get paid good $.




I owned a manufacturing business for 25 yrs. We manufactured wall an roof panels along with floor an roof trusses,
and a bunch of other stuff. We also had a 150 framers employed at one time. I sold the business an opened a 10 bay auto repair shop.
Things are going great, like you said the customers come to you.
I'm loving every minute of it, there's days when we pull in 10k profit.
We're always full, I'm adding a few more bays right now to keep up with the demand.
I got sick an tired of dead beat builders not paying their bills.
I don't miss the biz one bit, but I do miss the great people that worked for me. Yeah, I'm an old pissed off framer some times when young punks think they know it all.

If I would have got cocky with my father or Grandfather (which were stone masons) they would back handed me an knocked me on my ass.

So when I see people around here with no work an can't feed their family it pisses me of that these stealing Politicians don't give a rats ass about the working man any more.
Just the other day a carpenter came into my shop for a brake job. He was leaving the state looking for work, he only had two hundred bucks left to his name. So I did the job for free to help him out. We have lost 400,000 manufacturing jobs in the last five years here and are expected to lose more from the outsourcing of American jobs. So you cant bull**** me about how great the construction biz is here.
Every major auto supplier has filed bankruptcy here. 

I still have 12 specs sitting that aren't selling, so I just keep paying the taxes on them until the market turns around. Life goes on.

Take care,
Pop's.......


----------



## Frankawitz

*Hey Pops*

I hear you, boy I wish your shop was closer to me I could have used a break like that on my trucks. I just shelled out $1,900.00 at the place my son works. I figured I would get a break and they charged me $70 an hour and my kid did 90% of the work and he makes $8.50 an hour.
So now I'm down to $3,000.00 to get down toTexas and find a place to live. Well you have to look at it this way this coming year is the year Michigan people will get Blown Away, Just like Grandhole said.
I just want to get out of here before I lose what I have. I hope after the Holidays I can pick up a couple of small jobs to get my bank account filled up a little more. Oh well we will see.


----------



## Gordo

pwrpapa said:


> I owned a manufacturing business for 25 yrs. We manufactured wall an roof panels along with floor an roof trusses,
> and a bunch of other stuff. We also had a 150 framers employed at one time. I sold the business an opened a 10 bay auto repair shop.
> Things are going great, like you said the customers come to you.
> I'm loving every minute of it, there's days when we pull in 10k profit.
> We're always full, I'm adding a few more bays right now to keep up with the demand.
> I got sick an tired of dead beat builders not paying their bills.
> I don't miss the biz one bit, but I do miss the great people that worked for me. Yeah, I'm an old pissed off framer some times when young punks think they know it all.
> 
> If I would have got cocky with my father or Grandfather (which were stone masons) they would back handed me an knocked me on my ass.
> 
> So when I see people around here with no work an can't feed their family it pisses me of that these stealing Politicians don't give a rats ass about the working man any more.
> Just the other day a carpenter came into my shop for a brake job. He was leaving the state looking for work, he only had two hundred bucks left to his name. So I did the job for free to help him out. We have lost 400,000 manufacturing jobs in the last five years here and are expected to lose more from the outsourcing of American jobs. So you cant bull**** me about how great the construction biz is here.
> Every major auto supplier has filed bankruptcy here.
> 
> I still have 12 specs sitting that aren't selling, so I just keep paying the taxes on them until the market turns around. Life goes on.
> 
> Take care,
> Pop's.......


That was nice of you to do that job for that carpenter.

Man, I really want to start a shop. I have good memories of the shop my family started going to way back in the day. When I obtained my drivers licence at sixteen years of age, I became responsible for the car given to me by my parents. I would take the car up to that shop and this one mechanic took me under his wing. He would tell me which junk yards to go to to get the parts I needed ...and even told me how to do it without me even asking. I saved $$.

I am still friends with my mechanic to this day. Haven't seen him in a while, but I think its time for a visit.


----------



## CarpentryCrewMI

Listening to you guys makes me want to laugh, we all know doing construction in this state is a gamble. Hell my buisness is slow but instead of bitching and crying in your milk, take the opportunity to try something different. The problem with this country is we are so used to things being easy a little bit of adversity and we are all ready to quit. Many of us do not have the money to try different things, but there is always work you just have to dig deeper, the phone does'nt ring for you, you must make it ring. Alternative energy green building, what ever, if our grandfathers had spent as much time crying in their beer this country would be a third world nation. GET OFF YOUR ASSES and try and change things, if you dont like the government get involved and try and change i t. Every county or city has a EDC talk to them and see what they are trying to do. This state put the world on wheels do not let a economic cycle make us a state of quitters!!!!


----------



## King of Crown

Do you know what sucks? I started a thread like a year ago asking if anyone was in Arizona. To this day it has no replies. I have seen one other guy from AZ. on this site. And you guys have who knows how many? whats up with that? We really must be just a bunch of hill billies down here.


----------



## pwrpapa

Gordo said:


> That was nice of you to do that job for that carpenter.
> 
> Man, I really want to start a shop. I have good memories of the shop my family started going to way back in the day. When I obtained my drivers licence at sixteen years of age, I became responsible for the car given to me by my parents. I would take the car up to that shop and this one mechanic took me under his wing. He would tell me which junk yards to go to to get the parts I needed ...and even told me how to do it without me even asking. I saved $$.
> 
> I am still friends with my mechanic to this day. Haven't seen him in a while, but I think its time for a visit.


Building hotrods are fun too...LOL......


----------



## Gordo

King of Crown said:


> Do you know what sucks? I started a thread like a year ago asking if anyone was in Arizona. To this day it has no replies. I have seen one other guy from AZ. on this site. And you guys have who knows how many? whats up with that? We really must be just a bunch of hill billies down here.



:laughing: E der dat o no spek engles.:laughing: 

King, I see your new avatar. What is going on in AZ?


----------



## King of Crown

I am starting up a french door division for homeowners. That is a sample an artist did for me for the website. I wanted to see what it looked like on another site. I realize it needs more colour and to be more bold. I'm gearing up for a slow-down in the new builds. 
How are things over there?


----------



## Gordo

King of Crown said:


> I am starting up a french door division for homeowners. That is a sample an artist did for me for the website. I wanted to see what it looked like on another site. I realize it needs more colour and to be more bold. I'm gearing up for a slow-down in the new builds.
> How are things over there?



Things are steady. We do remodels, repairs, and renovations (1-2 employees). Being word of mouth for 12 years has been very nice. The phone hasn't been ringing as much from potentials, but who cares when it does ring (existing clients) its in the bag for the most part. Booked up til Feb.:thumbup: 

Are you doing just doors now?


----------



## Masonry_Resto

I'm very busy! Looking forward for some time off -- ice fishing:thumbsup: -- in febuary.


----------



## doubleaction

Gordo how is the economy in VA? Virginia Beach is my favorite place in the US.


----------



## King of Crown

Gordo said:


> Things are steady. We do remodels, repairs, and renovations (1-2 employees). Being word of mouth for 12 years has been very nice. The phone hasn't been ringing as much from potentials, but who cares when it does ring (existing clients) its in the bag for the most part. Booked up til Feb.:thumbup:
> 
> Are you doing just doors now?


That must be nice. I am still building my client base. I still have other stuff going on, I just dont want to have all my eggs in one basket as they say. Everyone is asking me for French Doors now. The tract houses out here dont have french doors where they should. So I will experiment with it a little. I really do like that my phones are quiet and I am always on schedule. But I think by the end of January, I will be rested up enough to have everything back to normal. Remodels do sound like the place to be right now.


----------



## Gordo

doubleaction said:


> Gordo how is the economy in VA? Virginia Beach is my favorite place in the US.



Economy is OK. There are some nice neighborhoods on the water (ocean, bay, and tidal rivers). This is where I try to focus my attention....I call it the circle of influence. If you looked on a map of VB, all the desirable homes are in a circle around the water outlined by 4 roads. 

Glad you like it here. You would love the Outer Banks of NC.


----------



## Gordo

King of Crown said:


> That must be nice. I am still building my client base. I still have other stuff going on, I just dont want to have all my eggs in one basket as they say. Everyone is asking me for French Doors now. The tract houses out here dont have french doors where they should. So I will experiment with it a little. I really do like that my phones are quiet and I am always on schedule. But I think by the end of January, I will be rested up enough to have everything back to normal. Remodels do sound like the place to be right now.


You will get there with time. You sound like you are in tune with your area so that is good. Do what the people desire. We are pretty diversified in that we can do all types of jobs. We also have good subs that are trustworthy.


----------



## Frankawitz

Hey carpentry crew, yeah we all know how hard it is to do construction work in Michigan, I have been in business for 21 years doing repair work and just the last 2 years have the jobs been slowing down, The reason the work load is less cause all the auto workers who are out of jobs , it's kinda like trickle down economics, the car company's cut jobs and everyone else feels their pains. so as for crying I'm not crying I plan on moving where there's work to do. You can advertise all you want, you can go door to door and hand out bids:whistling , But it's just like it was back in the 1980's when everyone was going down south to work. as for Detroit putting the world on wheels well hate to tell you the UAW has put a big hurt on the auto industry here, Toyota is taking over Fords number two spot and they will be closing in on GM before to long, so tell me what these company's are planning on doing? Down sizing and How about moving their factories down south of the border($6.50Hour)(Mexico). That way they get the cars and trucks built for way less then paying UAW workers($65.00Hour) here in Michigan those days are going fast buddy, Need to wake up and smell the burning of the Michigan Economy, We owe a Great Big Thank You to relected GRANDHOLE! this hole isn't going to do anything for the people of Michigan so now what? Do we sit back and wait and hope things turn around in what 5 years some are saying it could be 10 years, Sorry I ain't that paitient I'm heading out while I can.:clap:


----------



## pwrpapa

Frank, that guy still lives with mommy an daddy.
My idea of when your digging a big deep hole for yourself, is to quit digging the damn thing.

If there's so much work here why don't you(carpentry crew) post where the jobs are at so out of work people can come an apply for them. I don't see you trying to help anyone here but ***** about people cryin in their beer. I'm to gawd damn busy to drink beer, I work two jobs an farm 1500 aces of land in my free time for e85 production.

Post where the jobs are, so I can send a few truck load of illegals that way. Run Forrest Run.


----------



## proframe

Hey Pop's, Michigans a third world country now.
I see after the election that grandHole tells the truth about the one billion dollar debt. That's a liberal for ya. She's gonna want more money from ya.

You should have moved back here with me, haha.


----------



## Frankawitz

Hey Pops your probily right, He's sitting at Mommy's house eating her food and having all his bills paid by his folks. Must be nice. Well this morning I got a call about a estimate I wrote up back in the first part of November, I guess I have to wait and see when the HO is going to want us to come in and get started. I can't wait I have been watching so much Court TV I feel like a couch Attorney, I have been working around the house, Last night I poured a plaster colum for a archway I put in my foyer, The pour wasn't to good so I'll have to pour another one today, I'll post some pictures


----------



## Frankawitz

Well with the way things are going I'm looking at being put out of my house come Feb. there is no work and no money left I tried to pay the bills and keep ahead of foreclosure but I'm losing the race, I read that the unemployment rate is up to 8.3% and the Gov said we are a Billion in red ink. well we are planning on moving to the streets since we have no family who will help us. to think after 22 years in business to go out this way man, well good luck to you guys.


----------



## Frankawitz

*Good News*

Well maybe things are turning around I got 2 calls yesterday for estimates, I got the one job it's small but hey at least it's work. The other one is a large job around 2k to do some painting and plaster work so who knows maybe I can beat the Foreclosurer Man.:w00t: 
Any of you guys getting calls here in Michigan? I talked with my neighbor who's a carpenter and he said the guy he was working for laid all the guys off, So he said he is going to Florida to work on Highway bridges down there.


----------



## apkole

I worked on a small volunteer project today with a friend who happens to be a contractor in the Lansing area. Said he's been slow for two months. Seems the new resi construction has bottomed out there also. Many instances of trade people calling builders wondering if they have work.

He did mention that the remodel work seems to be picking up for him.

Our residential roofing business is flat for the most part. A small repair or chimney flashing job here and there. We have been getting referral calls for roof estimates for this spring, so it's looking a little busier than last year at this time.

Just finished cranking numbers for last year, and our gross was up 25% over the previous year. . . . . . but that was a REALLY lousy year.

I've still got one truck in the snowplowing game on a seasonal contract, so that will keep me out of the soup for the next couple of months or so. I picked up an hourly snowplowing job running a loader for a friend, but you can look out your window and see where that program is at.


----------



## Frankawitz

Well it's looking up I got a call from the guy with the bigger job we start that one on Monday, I hope this keeps up I plan on leaveing out of Michigan the first part of February to head out to Texas and then if that don't work go out west to New Mexico then Arizona. I did get an offer from a friend down in Florida he said he could hook me up with a few contractors needing help, the only thing is the Ole Lady doesn't want to go to Florida. We shall see.


----------



## PremierService

Frank, do you do exterior painting?


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN

i am working in december and january. I have never built a deck in Jan. Work is coming out of my you know what. It is not new builds. people want to stay home right now. So why not just fix u what you have? I am also workng for people with money and no matter what they have it. internet buisness (sp) ? Maybe but they have cash and I am book through June


----------



## doubleaction

Where in MI are you at Ryan?


----------



## Frankawitz

Service yeah I do exterior painting from May til Sept. but most of my work is interior, I do plastering about 90% of my work load and I do painting but not that much cause now a days everyone and their brother is a painter, and now with all the auto workers being bought out they all become painters. so why do you ask?


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN

I work all over ther state where ever People call form GR the D Flint. I seemed to have worked my way into the good ol boy club so to speak. People with big pockets tell all there friends with deep pockets.


----------



## detroit

*Small Small Residential work*

Is there anyone who does very very small residential work in the Detroit area. I need help really bad. The job consists of installing hardwood floors around 600 sq feet worth of floor and some other minors. Please respond if available to this post and send e-mail to [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN

I have a friend who does hardwood what else you got? What area of detroit?


----------



## PremierService

Frankawitz said:


> Service yeah I do exterior painting from May til Sept. but most of my work is interior, I do plastering about 90% of my work load and I do painting but not that much cause now a days everyone and their brother is a painter, and now with all the auto workers being bought out they all become painters. so why do you ask?


I have a First Class customer that needs some painting, but it has to be perfect.

Also, I need a room painted and an estimate on some drywall if you do that.

Email me please at Mark at MarksPremier dot com. minus the spaces obvisouly.


----------



## pwrpapa

PremierService said:


> I have a First Class customer that needs some painting, but it has to be perfect.
> 
> Also, I need a room painted and an estimate on some drywall if you do that.
> 
> Email me please at Mark at MarksPremier dot com. minus the spaces obvisouly.



Frank is a good man. I'm sure you will be happy with his work.
Give him a try.

take care,
Pop's.......


----------



## sterling stone

stone mason looking for work
work year round email @ [email protected]


----------



## sterling stone

*stone masory co. in mich looking for wrk*

i will travel south for winter months anyone looking for stone mason


----------



## Frankawitz

Pops Thanks for the referance I appericate it, Mark I'll drop you a email and you can give me a call I'll be more then happy to help you out.
Frank
Mark I just tried to send you a e mail at your address you put up but it comes back No Match. PM me here or give me a call 1-586-771-4028


----------



## sterling stone

*take a look*



RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> I work all over ther state where ever People call form GR the D Flint. I seemed to have worked my way into the good ol boy club so to speak. People with big pockets tell all there friends with deep pockets.


take a look @ my web site maybe you could refer me to some leads and i the same


----------



## Frankawitz

Hey Pops thanks again I went out to(Premier Service) Marks house yesterday and I'm going to do some painting for him and his Mom, Carmel if you need some help give me a call I have put hardwood floors in so if you need some help give me a call
Frank


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN

sterling stone said:


> take a look @ my web site maybe you could refer me to some leads and i the same


noce stuff. I will keep you in mind. Someday I would like to have a web sight. Are you in Sterling hieghts?


----------



## sterling stone

*sterling heights*



RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> noce stuff. I will keep you in mind. Someday I would like to have a web sight. Are you in Sterling hieghts?


yes we are located in sterling heights, but like yourself we go where the work is weve done work in grand rapids and even in gladstone wich is in the upper


----------



## PETESVISIONS

*I also travel*

I also travel Michigan and other states to work (I have 5 mouths to feed other than myself). I live in Dexter and my jobs used to be on the east side of the state. But those are few and far between these days. I do custom finish work (a lot of my work is shop based, then install on site). A lot of bids turned down lately due to H.O. 's shopping around with my quote and drawings. They find some dude that will do the job for half my price with cheaper materials. Guess they don't want to pay for quality. Their loss


----------



## doubleaction

PETESVISIONS said:


> I also travel Michigan and other states to work (I have 5 mouths to feed other than myself). I live in Dexter and my jobs used to be on the east side of the state. But those are few and far between these days. I do custom finish work (a lot of my work is shop based, then install on site). A lot of bids turned down lately due to H.O. 's shopping around with my quote and drawings. They find some dude that will do the job for half my price with cheaper materials. Guess they don't want to pay for quality. Their loss


Glad to see someone close to me on this site. You may from now on might want to just show the home owner the drawing and if they insist on keeping it tell them you will need $ for a deposit. Just my .02


----------



## Frankawitz

Well I don't know how it's going for you guys here in Michigan but our phones is starting to ring just in the last three weeks I have got 6 calls for estimates also have been getting job leads(11) from Renovations Experts thing is I don't like paying for a job lead that is not a for sure thing. anyone use these guys?


----------



## smiller

Still nothing going on here in Eastern Michigan. I wish everything would pick up!


----------



## Frankawitz

Well the phone has been ringing for estimates,:thumbsup: and then you watch the News and hear the Gov is talking about raising the Taxes here:clap: , Boy why didn't she say that before the election?:no: I wonder how all these Michigan people feel about Grandhole Now?:laughing:   Way to go!


----------



## pwrpapa

Frankawitz said:


> Well the phone has been ringing for estimates,:thumbsup: and then you watch the News and hear the Gov is talking about raising the Taxes here:clap: , Boy why didn't she say that before the election?:no: I wonder how all these Michigan people feel about Grandhole Now?:laughing:   Way to go!



I think we should have a public hanging. Has everyone left the state yet? it's slow around here with no end in sight. I'm glad I got the hell out of construction at the right time. Now if I can only find away not to pay anymore gawd damn taxes.

I'm glad things are looking up for you Frank........
This summer I'm going to call you, I need some work done on an old home I have up north.

take care,
Pop's


----------



## Frankawitz

Pops sounds good, I got a call from a guy who was over in Iraq and I did some work for him, I replaced his masterbedroom ceiling took out the old plaster someone had textured. real bad job, Then had to take down wood lath and then ole Alspestess as we call it(Asbestoes) took out 27-50 gallon garbage bags of insulation and Al, there was 30 bundles of lath. But he told me his Mom and Dad want me to come up to Lansing to do some work on their place, He said they would pay for my exspences to drive up there it's about 6.5 hours ride for me. But sure we can talk and see if I can't help you out, phone # 586-771-4028 best time to reach me is in the morning 6am to 8am after that it's hard to say when I'll be in.
Yeah the thing is she wants to tax Drinks, Smokes, Entertainment, and also raise property taxes.
I guess she wasn't kidding about "Blown Away". Chrysler came out yesterday with job cuts well there goes another 11,000 people out of work, You Go Jenny!!! Thank God she has those 1000 jobs from Goggle coming.
Take Care Pop's I'll be talking with you.


----------



## pwrpapa

Frank, I just bought a Honda motorcycle dealership.
I'm going to need some work on the building after I close on the deal.
I want to trick this building out. It's going to be the biggest store in Michigan. I want a bunch of barrel ceilings an round soffits.
can you do this kind of work? With the high energy cost I'm jumping on the band wagon of cycles getting better fuel mileage than a car.
**** construction, I don't ever want to drive another nail in my life.


Take care,
Pop's.........


----------



## Frankawitz

Pops 
I should be able to do that. How much sqft is the showroom gonna be?
Well that's a good start to hook up with Honda. Do you have other dealers in your area? like Kawasaki,Suzuki, or Yamaha ? Years ago I worked in a Motorcycle shop in Wayne MI. we worked on everything Harley's to Moto Guzzi's, Nortons,BSA, Triumph you name it we probily worked on it. and in the winter we did all snowmobiles,ATV's quadrunners. I still have a Honda 1972 CB 350 in my shed. you want to talk about gas milage I could fill that tank and drive 350 miles on 3.5 gallons of gas. I would still ride it, but it's hard carrying my tools and ladders.:laughing: Pops where abouts you at on the west side? If this economy keeps going down I might get back into wrenchin on bikes again. I know there is big money in that area, the thing is I can't stand the oil and gas on my hands cause of all the plastering there is very little moistrue in my hands so I get these splits in my finger tips and oil and gas burns like a muther.:w00t: 
But let me know when your ready with the prints. I'll look them over and get you a price.
Take Care
Frank


----------



## doubleaction

Hey pops what dealership are you looking to buy?


----------

